# Finally took time out to ,play



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I got home and my Railroads Illustrated magazine was here and the cover is to die for. 
Its the best example of Outdoor Modeling RRing you'll see.
Feb issue

anyway I just had to run a train.










Brought out 1/3 of the coal train .
Ran both loops.

But our cat did not want to get her feet cold and wet










And Max just watched her go around so many times that I lost count.











The cat was walking fast and the train was going full speed.

Then backed it down the grade into the storage shed. then parked the locos in the train shop.

simple but sweet.

I also figured out where the "step over" will now be. Its on the beaten path..


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

great picture reminds me of one larry mosher had chasen his chicken


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Neat track inspector you got there. Regal


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm glad, Marty, that your engineer was able to back it down and not injure your cat. I'll bet the cat is glad too!!!

Ed


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I wanted to test the new Genesis and this time the cat stayed on the approach track.

the train came out and ran a number of loops just fine.










I still need to dull coat the cars yet. decals are fresh.










this train did not want to go back into the shops.
I need to lift the cars alittle more with a washer to give them more freedom.
I lowered them too much i think.
as for the engine , I lowered the truck side frames for clearance on the body but, the glue does not hold to their plastic.
I will have top drill and screw them on.

always something to do.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Marty. It's always time to run trains. Snow, cold, no snow, no cold. 

Been running all day here.... However......... It's 58 degrees and full sunshine...


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Looks great, looks like it must be a milk run. Rex 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Marty 

I don't want nothi'n to do with the snow but it sure makes your layout and pics look purty 

Randy


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Look great marty, Can your cat riding on you train? Cat need a ride!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Marty,

Everything looks great. I'm glad to see that you are able to enjoy your trains in Nebraska in January.

It looks like you have been busy expanding your layout (once again).

Jerry


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Really great photos* of your winter running ! Ya' sure got some nice blue skys out there in the midwest. did you get anymore shots that day Marty?


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: Looking forward to seeing more of your Amtrak & Genesis, Looks great with just the 2 cars, weathering and graffiti makes it pop.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Oh no!, Marty's running diseasels on his steam track! 

(Marty, I know a large part of the reason you built the track was so you could run trains on it, but I just couldn't resist.)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots but he took the easy way out and ran the new steam track instead of getting out the plow and run the real track.







Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks pretty handy for some quick train running, you may use it a lot!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Clearly that elevated track will be useful for more than just steam running. Did you have to clean it off, or did it just stay clear. This speaks well of a raised track. The raised portions of my loop seem to stay much more clear of leaves, sticks, etc. The pictures are really great.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI
Both our computers are down, so I can't post anything,or check e-mails much.
I drove over to my sons to use his to type this.
Marty


----------

